# Police dog



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Police dog dies in hot squad car in downstate Illinois | abc7chicago.com

This really sucks. Awful that we rely on things and they fail. I feel bad for the handler.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

I swear I've seen reports of this exact thing happening before. Sometimes technology is not always reliable... not sure I'd want my partner's life to rely on the correct operation of a machine like that... but then again they do have to follow procedure. Odd that the officer was in the station and could not have brought the dog inside with him. So unfortunate.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

That is an awful lot of different things to go wrong at the same time...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This sadly happens to often.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would never trust an AC alone, we had a police dog hear die that way. That's why when people say the AC is on, I cringe. AC is known to fail, and leaving the car running and AC on isn't enough. 

But adding a sensor/alarm system to that should have been sufficient. It was a string of malfunctions -- the AC, and the alarm system. 

I have to wonder though. Any time the car's interior reaches over 90 degrees? That would be all the time here. They don't leave the car running 100% of the time. The device would have to have an activations switch so it wouldn't go off when the car is just parked, off duty. 

This requires the officer to conciously flip the switch to enable the system every time he leaves his dog in the car. Guy might have forgotten to enable the alarm. 

I am interested in how it works.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dogs shouldn't be left in cars. Any system can fail.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Selzer wrote:
*But adding a sensor/alarm system to that should have been sufficient. It was a string of malfunctions -- the AC, and the alarm system. 

I have to wonder though. Any time the car's interior reaches over 90 degrees? That would be all the time here. They don't leave the car running 100% of the time. The device would have to have an activations switch so it wouldn't go off when the car is just parked, off duty. 

This requires the officer to conciously flip the switch to enable the system every time he leaves his dog in the car. Guy might have forgotten to enable the alarm. 

I am interested in how it works.*

My Patrol car runs about 14 hours a day, it is assigned to me and I am the only one that uses it. I have a heat alarm that is wired into the siren, lights, a pager and extra fans. If the interior temperature of my vehicle goes over 85 degrees, the back windows roll down, a large fan attached to the cage turns on and circulates air. The siren, horn and emergency lights also go off. I carry a pager, and I can see the interior temperature up to about a 1/2 mile away. The pager functions as a remote "door popper" as well. My car runs 100% of the time I am working or a dog is in it.

I do not have to turn my "heat alarm" on or flip any switches. The heat alarm turns on automatically when the car is started and immediately begins to monitor the interior temperature. It turns off when the car is turned off, so off duty the heat alarm turns off. If my dog or dogs, (I carry up to three dogs some days) are in the car, the car is running. The AC is on and the heat alarm is checked every day when I start the car. If I have a dog in the car, the car is always running, I never turn my car off when working or if a dog is in it, regardless of the temperature. 

Some "heat alarms" monitor the battery and charging system of the car. The newest has blue tooth and connects to your smart phone. This way you can monitor the system remotely via your phone and the service is better. It also calls your phone if the system goes off. 

The technology is great, but mechanical things can fail. Our policy is that you must physically check on your dog every 15 minutes and visually verify that the dog is ok. Our dogs are not left in the car while we go to court or meetings. I didn't read the OP's article yet, I just wanted to comment on how the "heat alarms" should function.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Slamdunc said:


> Selzer wrote:
> *But adding a sensor/alarm system to that should have been sufficient. It was a string of malfunctions -- the AC, and the alarm system. *
> 
> _*I have to wonder though. Any time the car's interior reaches over 90 degrees? That would be all the time here. They don't leave the car running 100% of the time. The device would have to have an activations switch so it wouldn't go off when the car is just parked, off duty. *_
> ...


 
So, if you ran out of gas, engine quit, the sensor wouldn't work? Or would the battery have to run down too? But if your AC just died on you it would work? 

I like that you have to check on your dog often, but 15 minutes goes quick and running back and fourth to see if your dog is ok probably gets old. Maybe it would be better to set up some kennels, 5'x10' in the police garage, so there is no question that the dog will be ok. Be a lot cheaper than losing a dog for the department. 

Too many police dogs die this way.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Selzer,
Nothing is perfect. I have had nightmares about leaving my dog in the car and running out of gas. I enjoy those dreams of falling and waking up just as you are about to crash land. I try to go right back to sleep to get back into the free fall dream. But, not the dog in the car dream, way to scary. 

I have rules that I follow, my car rarely goes below a 1/2 tank of gas. At a 5/8th of a tank I am headed to the pumps to fill it up. Worse thing ever is to be in a high speed pursuit and run out of gas, happened to a buddy of mine, I learned from his mistake. I'm not OCD, far from it, but my car is topped off at the end of every shift and beginning of most shifts. 

If my car ran out of gas, or the AC died the heat alarm, fans and lights/siren would still function. 

We have kennels dedicated to the K-9 unit at our animal control facility, a nice new 8 million dollar building. That is where our offices are. I live about 10 minutes from HQTRS and the Court Facility, so I drop my dog (s) off at home. 

Checking on the dog is not a big issue, on training days we take turns checking on all the dogs. We are not a small city or agency, we have about 400+ Officers. My city is in the top 100 largest cities in the country with a population of @ 230,000. We spend money on the car and well being of the dogs, they are a priority for sure. My car is serviced by our city garage regularly and is 2014 Ford Interceptor SUV. The engine package is designed to run 24 hours a day. We currently have 8 patrol dog handlers and 2 narcotics handlers, each has their own take home K-9 car and we have 6 spare vehicles for handlers for when one is in the garage. Getting a reliable car is not a problem and putting a car in for service is easy. Having the remote monitor / pager system makes it easy as well. I am able to get the temperature in the car by the digital read out on the "heat alarm" remote. 

One dog is too many, it is really hard for me to imagine or wrap my head around a dog dying in an over heated car. Boomer has done too many dangerous ops to go that way, I'm thinking old age will get him some day and no time soon. 

I think less Police dogs are dying this way, but again, one is too many. More dogs are killed on deployments. This has been a rough year for both Police K-9's and Law Enforcement Officers being murdered. Two guys from my PD, both friends of mine were murdered this year. One was killed on Sunday. Again, any dog or Officer killed is a tragedy. Dying is an overheated car is really horrible and tragic.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Slam, I don't doubt that "you" and "your" officers do as you described. 

But ... numbers don't lie, K9 officers die in cars/vehicles from heat exposure "all the time" ... happens "every year" most likely a number rivaled only by "children" dying in closed locked cars??

First page here ... is "this year" alone. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=k9+...ome..69i57.21196j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Fixing "Stupid" is an uphill battle ... and the ball seems to be rolling backwards??? Ah, well maybe 2017 will be different?? LE K9 officers or not ... some people should only have "Goldfish." Just saying.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...42be35962a52_story.html?client=ms-android-blu



""Two decades ago, this was relatively rare. But in the early 1990s, car-safety experts declared that passenger-side front airbags could kill children, and they recommended that child seats be moved to the back of the car; then, for even more safety for the very young, that the baby seats be pivoted to face the rear""

""The quality of prior parental care seems to be irrelevant,” he said. “The important factors that keep showing up involve a combination of stress, emotion, lack of sleep and change in routine, where the basal ganglia is trying to do what it’s supposed to do, and the conscious mind is too weakened to resist. What happens is that the memory circuits in a vulnerable hippocampus literally get overwritten, like with a computer program. Unless the memory circuit is rebooted -- such as if the child cries, or, you know, if the wife mentions the child in the back -- it can entirely disappear.'"


Not about dogs but a really fascinating look at why parents forget kids in cars. I'm sure there is overlap...


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry Chip, but I disagree. It appears that the number of dogs that have died from heat exhaustion while in a Police car is declining. Again, one is too many. 

Fixing stupid is an uphill battle………….I'm not inclined to go up that hill with you. smh


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Slamdunc... Definitely to many LE murders, as well as dogs... Thank you for your service!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Slamdunc said:


> Selzer,
> Nothing is perfect. I have had nightmares about leaving my dog in the car and running out of gas. I enjoy those dreams of falling and waking up just as you are about to crash land. I try to go right back to sleep to get back into the free fall dream. But, not the dog in the car dream, way to scary.
> 
> I have rules that I follow, my car rarely goes below a 1/2 tank of gas. At a 5/8th of a tank I am headed to the pumps to fill it up. Worse thing ever is to be in a high speed pursuit and run out of gas, happened to a buddy of mine, I learned from his mistake. I'm not OCD, far from it, but my car is topped off at the end of every shift and beginning of most shifts.
> ...


I am glad your department has a budget for the dogs and is funded by your city. Where I am coming from is Ashtabula County, and while some small towns have a budget for their dogs, others run totally on donations. The vet donates some veterinary services, the grocery store donates food for the dogs, and individual contributions provide the money required to build a kennel at the handlers home, surgeries, money to go and get the dogs certified however often that is. And a lot of the training time is donated by the officers. I am not a part of this process, so much of my information is coming out of the newspapers. This is why it is imperative in communities like mine that the K9 units do not get bad press. Their existence depends on the good will of the community and individuals, more so, I think, than it large cities where politicians and the mayor are not people you regularly run into at church or the grocery store, and giving them an ear-ful requires getting past a bit of a VIP barrier. It is nothing here to call out the mayor or county commissioners, or township trusties and let them know that you are disgusted by whatever, or that you don't want money going to _that_, whatever _that_ is. 

Small towns are like: The mayor's wife was on her morning walk (they lived across from my parents' house) and she was a few blocks away in front of my brother's house, who was on vacation. His dog had chewed its way out of the basement and rushed at her (chow mix) and was circling. The cops came and caught the dog and put it in the chicken wire pen that their other dog was in. Then he called my mom who was the Clerk-Treasurer of the village, and she told him to shoot the dog. He refused. LOL. And my brother did get rid of the dog when he came back from vacation. 

So the remarks about putting in kennels for the dogs, is coming from a place where there is no money for the dogs. None. It is the largest county in Ohio, and one of the poorer ones. Mostly rural. A couple of small cities with huge drug problems.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Slamdunc said:


> Sorry Chip, but I disagree. It appears that the number of dogs that have died from heat exhaustion while in a Police car is declining. Again, one is too many.
> 
> Fixing stupid is an uphill battle………….I'm not inclined to go up that hill with you. smh


Oh the total number in decline I would certainly hope so! 

I just took a "snapshot" from this year and that's what I found still happening. But the "battling statisticians" thing is "boring" if you say the "total" numbers is decline ... good enough! I was merely pointing out that the "issue" is still out there.  

But ... just so you know ... "informing" us of how it could be done right is important! Because saying it "myself" and taking the liberty to speak for others, as members of "JQP." One of the first things we think when we see "tragedies like that happen" is ... well, millions of dog owners somehow manage to keep from killing our dogs in locked vehicles in the summer for decades at a time. 

It isn't that hard to not kill your dog, so what "exactly" is those guys problem??? And yes not a "Pet," dog on deployment blab,blab. But bottomline ... my dogs is fine and you killed yours, by leaving them in a "locked overheated vehicle" not sure how that makes "those" K9 Officers any better than any JQP citizen that should not own a dog??? 

Not saying that's "accurate" but that is what we see "everytime" this happens. Maybe a weekly briefing on not "killing your K9 partner" by locking him in an overheated vehicle, every summer would be a good idea?? I don't know ...just a thought.

"Stat" free "analysis."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...42be35962a52_story.html?client=ms-android-blu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting concept and most like there is a lot to it??

For kids maybe an easy solution is a "Cell Phone" app?? GPS and stuff the "Phone Shuts off" until the Baby Seat is back in it's "docking place." And for "Dogs" cell phone shuts down until the "Dog is back in it's Crate. With GPS the phone would know when the vehicle is at home and activities. 

It would not be a solution for out and about ... but you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Can you get a remote heat alarm for a civilian vehicle? It makes me nervous to leave my dogs in our RV in the heat of the day. It is old and stuff stops working sometimes. The AC never has but...., I feel like it could. Usually we are at a trial and so someone is checking in on the dogs often, but once we had to leave them for a couple hrs for a family dinner. It was late evening so I felt like even if it failed they would have been ok.

I would put in an alarm for myself if there was one. There was a boarding kennel in the town I used to live ink the AC failed and all the dogs died. I am always relieved that my kennels are in my basement. It is comfortably cool all summer with no ac. In the winter even if the heat failed they would be chilly but nothing that woukd endanger health.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Interesting concept and most like there is a lot to it??)


Well the person that's being quoted is a neurologist who has been studying this for awhile, so I think he's onto something. I've heard that car makers are reluctant to make sensors for this but are afraid of the liability if it fails. 

One could get those mirrors that attach to the headrests in the back so you can see the baby. Or leave your laptop/purse/etc in the back so you're forced to go back there....


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Thecowboysgirl,
Yes Ray Allen and Ace K9 sell them. 

F3 K-9 Deployment System l Heat Alert System l Ray Allen Manufacturing

K9 HEAT ALARM PRO


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> Well the person that's being quoted is a neurologist who has been studying this for awhile, so I think he's onto something. I've heard that car makers are reluctant to make sensors for this but are afraid of the liability if it fails.


That study sounds at least like a "rational explanation" at least. Good find. And yeah I can understand the auto maker's dilemma to a large degree "The No Good Deed" clause. 





Dotbat215 said:


> One could get those mirrors that attach to the headrests in the back so you can see the baby. Or leave your laptop/purse/etc in the back so you're forced to go back there....


I'd not heard of those?? I'm a Car guy but handling better and going faster ... uh oh ... but uh staying still within the speed limit. :grin2:

Are my focus so I did a search on the mirror thing ... interesting. 

Mom's Guide 2016: The Best Baby Car Mirror For Safe Travel


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

If you have Waze:


Waze safety app reminds parents to take child out of the backseat | WUSA9.com


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Slamdunc said:


> Thecowboysgirl,
> Yes Ray Allen and Ace K9 sell them.
> 
> F3 K-9 Deployment System l Heat Alert System l Ray Allen Manufacturing
> ...


Thanks Slamdunc...wish I could afford it. I have a baby monitor that has a temp gauge that I have used but the range is only 1000 ft. But I did use that while we were eating a meal. I could see the temp inside and if they were panting how much ect. Doesnt help if we go far though. Luckily heat season is almost over....I can save up for better stuff next year


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

BUT one of the sercurity surveilance systems I was looking at has a temp sensor (want to be able to see the boarders in their kennels when I am not home) 

I bet I could leave one of those cameras in the rv and it would work


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dotbat215 said:


> If you have Waze:
> 
> 
> Waze safety app reminds parents to take child out of the backseat | WUSA9.com


How sad is it that this actually is an issue. Its one thing for a system failure for a dog. Completely unintentional. Horrible. But unexpected. 
But to need an app to remind a parent to get a child out of a car? Absolutely unacceptable and disgusting.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Waze app to remind parents to take their kids out of cars????Look at waze trying to cash in on the insanity -the world has gone mad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, it's the 21st century! Car seats could be equipped with a switch, tripped when occupied, and if that switch is tripped, then the car seat could be equipped with a small temperature sensor that sends an alarm to your cell phone, or hooks into the cars GPS and calls the local police if the temperature reaches 90-95 degrees and the seat is occupied. 

Should that be necessary? No. Lots of things shouldn't be necessary. But babies die in car seats, and that should never happen, ever. The chances of your phone being left at home on the day that you forgot your baby in the back of the car -- possible, so have the seat send a baby-alarm to the local police, through the car's ONSTAR or whatever computer system cars have these days. If it saves a baby from a terrible death... 

Dog owners are on their own. You know if you are the absent-minded professor. If you are, hook up gadgets to let you know if the dog is still in the car.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

selzer said:


> Ya know, it's the 21st century! Car seats could be equipped with a switch, tripped when occupied, and if that switch is tripped, then the car seat could be equipped with a small temperature sensor that sends an alarm to your cell phone, or hooks into the cars GPS and calls the local police if the temperature reaches 90-95 degrees and the seat is occupied.


I have heard that car manufacturers haven't installed sensors in back seats because they fear the liability if it fails... =\

Anyway, I highly suggest reading an essay called "Fatal Distraction." It won a pulitzer and it is heartbreaking and fascinating. He explores the neurology behind this phenomena and interviews parents that have forgotten children in cars.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...e0fe3a-f580-11e3-a3a5-42be35962a52_story.html


Here's the issue, no one wants to admit that they could forget their kid. But it happens. We need to figure in how many times a parent realizes in time, or the weather is nice, or the kid is old enough to fend for themselves, the kid wakes up and alerts the parent etc etc Think of all the times it almost happens and eventually, statistically all of the elements will line up and it will happen. So I have no issue with a sensor or waze or whatever you have to do to protect your kid. 

I mean, my mom left me at Target...I held off on calling her just to see how long it would take. My grandmom was sick, new sibling, doing some reno on the house...a lot was going on and that's how it happens. Luckily I was a tween and in a Target and you can't die there because they have everything.


From the article:

“Memory is a machine,” he says, “and it is not flawless. Our conscious mind prioritizes things by importance, but on a cellular level, our memory does not. If you’re capable of forgetting your cellphone, you are potentially capable of forgetting your child.”

Diamond is a professor of molecular physiology at the University of South Florida and a consultant to the veterans hospital in Tampa. He’s here for a national science conference to give a speech about his research, which involves the intersection of emotion, stress and memory. What he’s found is that under some circumstances, the most sophisticated part of our thought-processing center can be held hostage to a competing memory system, a primitive portion of the brain that is -- by a design as old as the dinosaur’s -- inattentive, pigheaded, nonanalytical, stupid.

Diamond is the memory expert with a lousy memory, the one who recently realized, while driving to the mall, that his infant granddaughter was asleep in the back of the car. He remembered only because his wife, sitting beside him, mentioned the baby. He understands what could have happened had he been alone with the child. Almost worse, he understands exactly why.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dotbat215 said:


> I have heard that car manufacturers haven't installed sensors in back seats because they fear the liability if it fails... =\
> 
> Anyway, I highly suggest reading an essay called "Fatal Distraction." It won a pulitzer and it is heartbreaking and fascinating. He explores the neurology behind this phenomena and interviews parents that have forgotten children in cars.
> 
> ...


This site is pretty violent when it comes to leaving dogs or kids in cars in the heat. They wanted to crucify the person who was the head of the humane society whose husband put the elderly dog in the car when the maids were coming and the woman did not even realize the dog was with her. Dead. But we tend to be really vicious on this topic.

I think every one of us knows that if the situation was right, we too might fall victim to the lapse of memory. Scary. And as a defense mechanism, we speak out violently against anyone who has done this, because we then make it that less likely to happen to us. 

That isn't working folks. Shaming people for having this happen doesn't work. Charging people with cruelty and neglect that doesn't work. Ok, you might let one beloved child or pet croak in a car, but you wouldn't ever let that happen again -- the burned hand would teach in this case. But everyone else is so busy denying the possibility that it is no deterrent for them. 

If you have 1 dog and that dog is your world, than you might be less likely to forget he is in the car than someone like me that has a load of dogs, and I think of multiple dog issues all the time. And maybe not. Maybe someone with one dog takes it everywhere, where I am just as happy to go places without my dogs, without any dog. So the opportunities are fewer if I am only taking dogs to dog-events, and the vet. 

It only takes a minute to run into the store and pick up bread and milk on your way home. You meet your grade-school teacher in there, and spend five minutes talking about her, and say, oh, got the dog in the car, gotta go. And you get to the check out and little flustered and run into someone else, who stops you and you really need to talk to that person about the trouble both of your kids are having with a particular teacher, and 5 minutes for bread and milk stretches into 20 minutes way too easy. If something totally unforeseen happens -- guy comes in with a gun and robs the clerk, or the lady in front of you in line passes out and the EMTs are called, and you are trying to watch her stuff, and make sure she's ok -- stuff happens. Don't stop for bread and milk on the way home. 999 times out of 1000 the dog will be fine and nothing will happen, but it is those odds that lulls us into a type of sleep. 

So far, I have not killed a dog in my car. I think we are fooling ourselves if we think it isn't possible. And when we do that, it is the dog that suffers. It is a tragic accident, and punishment is the loss of the critter. If we can hang a temperature sensor to our dog's collar that will transmit an alarm to our cell if it goes out of tolerance, and that makes our dog safer, passed out lady in front of us, cops taking witness statements about the robbery -- doesn't matter that buzzing from your phone tells you that your buddy can be in serious trouble, than get it for him. Don't rely on it. Don't leave the dog in the car until it buzzes. No. But having it wouldn't hurt your dog.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

"This site is pretty violent when it comes to leaving dogs or kids in cars in the heat. They wanted to crucify the person who was the head of the humane society whose husband put the elderly dog in the car when the maids were coming and the woman did not even realize the dog was with her. Dead. But we tend to be really vicious on this topic"

And I understand.... We're dog lovers and a hot car is an unpleasant way to go.

I guess my perspective is a bit different...an acquaintance of mine brought her family to opening day of their pool. Very crowded.... She, her husband, and their three girls had a great day. They're packing up and it's chaos and Mom thinks Dad has the toddler and Dad thinks Mom has her. About a minute elapses before they realize she's gone. She's dead at the bottom of the pool. No one noticed because she was small and the pool was packed. Mom and Dad miscommunicated and got overwhelmed by the all the craziness going on and now they have a dead kid. She totally lost it, suicide watch, self harm, she was basically a zombie after.

And of course, behind her back, you had people dumping on her. They would never have lost sight of the girl. They would have done better, they're great parents so it couldn't happen to them. 


So I've seen what happens when a child dies in their parents' watch. It's horrific.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Sad*

That really sucks --- where was the police officer? I never-ever will allow Titan to stay in the vehicle alone (cold or hot). If I do take him, which is most of the time --- it has to be dog-friendly place (Lowes, HomeDepot, and Petco). If I can't, then he has the freedom to roam all over the house as he please. If I have to leave him for overnight, I will pay the $19.00 (a day) at the Purdy Women Correctional facility to watch over him. At least, he get fed, walked, and cared for while I am away. Another one of my pet peeve is leaving a dog on a chain and giving him no attention what-so-ever.... why have a pet???? As for Titan, he is a family member, and will get treated as a family member.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dotbat215 said:


> "This site is pretty violent when it comes to leaving dogs or kids in cars in the heat. They wanted to crucify the person who was the head of the humane society whose husband put the elderly dog in the car when the maids were coming and the woman did not even realize the dog was with her. Dead. But we tend to be really vicious on this topic"
> 
> And I understand.... We're dog lovers and a hot car is an unpleasant way to go.
> 
> ...


When my mother was a small child, her friend who was about 7 years old was supposed to be watching a 2 year old brother. The boy darted out into the road and was killed. 

The aftermath of that was that everyone blamed each other and themselves, the marriage broke up, depression, etc -- I am talking sixty-some years ago -- not abnormal for kids to be out and watching other kids, and not the norm for a mother raising kids on her own. 

Yeah, I can only imagine what a parent goes through when a child dies, dies from something that might have been prevented, that could be blamed on someone. 

I know we are a dog loving site, and people will poo-poo the next statement, but I will say it anyway. Losing a dog in a car is nothing to losing a kid to something like that. We deceive ourselves if we think so. Dogs dart in front of cars and die. Kids die in the road too, not as often, but people get over losing a dog that way. They don't get over losing a kid, not ever.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> Two guys from my PD, both friends of mine were murdered this year. One was killed on Sunday. Again, any dog or Officer killed is a tragedy. Dying is an overheated car is really horrible and tragic.


So sorry Brother.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Hineni7 and David,

Thanks! 

I do appreciate it.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is horrific when an accident occurs to cause the death of a child anyone who have young children or family members know how easily something can happen. So many people may know of a tragic loss through a acquaintance, friend or family member or of their own. No one is immune to tragedy. People should be aware though that some people actually do intentionally leave infants or kids in cars to go off for hours and assume the car is often their make shift nanny regardless of extreme weather. It is illegal in some states to leave a infant or a young child alone in a car unattended which most often occurs intentionally. This being illegal not really sure how much a deterrent it really is. Not sure how a app would help in this matter.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> "This site is pretty violent when it comes to leaving dogs or kids in cars in the heat. They wanted to crucify the person who was the head of the humane society whose husband put the elderly dog in the car when the maids were coming and the woman did not even realize the dog was with her. Dead. But we tend to be really vicious on this topic"
> 
> And I understand.... We're dog lovers and a hot car is an unpleasant way to go.
> 
> ...


All I can say (and no kids myself) but that is a terrifyingly realistically example of things going wrong!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> So sorry Brother.


Ugh ... I missed this?? Add my condolences also of course.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Slamdunc. I pray for all to be safe.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

If questions were to be asked the one question I would like to better understand ... is ... is it the heat or is it the fact that windows are usually closed, responsible for the "incidents??"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I seen this but I think they should add to it and all cars should have it, since this seems to be a growing problem with kids and dogs. I think it should display this and beep until you push a button acknowledging that the back seat was checked. It should be similar to what happens if you leave your lights on or your keys in the car after its off and your getting out. That beeping has saved me from a drained battery(lights on), I imagine it could save a life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno, when something happens every time, regardless, we tend to ignore it. It's like the trains that rumble by behind my house. They can make the house shake. I NEVER hear them anymore. The dogs will howl, and that is how I know a train is going by. I never hear the whistle -- and they whistle and whistle before crossing my road. 


As for the beeping when the lights are on -- yes, we take notice of that, because it only happens when the lights are left on, and by shutting the lights off, the beeping stops, and we are therefore rewarded with silence -- your car is using positive reinforcement on you. A beep that happens every single time, and does not turn off due to any action by us, will probably be ignored. Maybe if opening the rear door turns the buzzer off....


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

so sorry for your lost


----------

